# West Virginia Hills



## wvdawg (Nov 29, 2014)

in the snow.


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 29, 2014)

Almost Heaven.... West Virginia... 
I like the layers in the 2nd shot.

Nice shots.


----------



## seeker (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been to all fifty states and West Virginia has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## carver (Nov 30, 2014)

Some great shots Dennis,I hope y'all are having a good time (I can see Colton is)


----------



## howardsrock (Dec 2, 2014)

All great shots!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 2, 2014)

Appreciate the kind replies.  Thanks all.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2014)

Good ones!


----------

